# Potential Look - Cremello AQHA (I think)



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here she is, 5 yrs old. I would want her for eventing.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Any chance for better photos? This one appears distorted (or like a photo of print that has curled) and is at an angle, making a critique very difficult.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is all there is, and I believe, from the post, that the seller is selling for a friend. (Seems to have little knowledge)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

If the horse is close enough to go see, I guess I would go look at her. She doesn't exactly scream eventer from this one distorted photo, but hard to know what she looks like IRL.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My question would be what attracts you to this horse? Personally, it just would never cross my mind to event this one. Lacks topline, legs look wonky....just not right, and I am not sure if it is the picture or what. Honestly-I would think this was a scam. THe picture looks to be reproduced a thousand times.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> My question would be what attracts you to this horse? Personally, it just would never cross my mind to event this one. Lacks topline, legs look wonky....just not right, and I am not sure if it is the picture or what. Honestly-I would think this was a scam. THe picture looks to be reproduced a thousand times.



Color. Lol. I want a cremello like no other and she's the first one to pop up. I will hopefully get to look at her and get more pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't really see her top line in that picture - it's disappearing into the sky


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

long pasterns with hoof angles that don't match. underrun heels in back. weak knees. weak coupling, neck set on low. This is a pretty colored horse, but that's all.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Something is off about the hind end to me (weak coupling?), her neck is under muscled, her shoulder seems steep to me and her chest seems rather pointy (Pigeon breasted?). The whole image is of a horse that is under condition. She seems over at the knee which would make me question how she would hold up to the challenge of eventing. Color is as color does, for eventing I would look at the task at hand over color. I have color lust for a palomino, so I understand the appeal. That said if you are serious about eventing and serious about a cremello I would keep looking. I don't know that I would waste the gas looking at this one. I don't know much about conformation I just don't like much about this mare.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Why not find a cremello gelding? Are you wanting a cremello to breed for color? If so, keep looking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

rookie said:


> Something is off about the hind end to me (weak coupling?), her neck is under muscled, her shoulder seems steep to me and her chest seems rather pointy (Pigeon breasted?). The whole image is of a horse that is under condition. She seems over at the knee which would make me question how she would hold up to the challenge of eventing. Color is as color does, for eventing I would look at the task at hand over color. I have color lust for a palomino, so I understand the appeal. That said if you are serious about eventing and serious about a cremello I would keep looking. I don't know that I would waste the gas looking at this one. I don't know much about conformation I just don't like much about this mare.


I hate to disagree, but I don't see "over at the knee", rather I see a bit back at the knee. just a tad.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

KylieHuitema said:


> Color. Lol. I want a cremello like no other and she's the first one to pop up. I will hopefully get to look at her and get more pictures
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guess what, as the old saying goes, you can't ride color! This horse is in no physical or confirmational condition to be evented.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I requested a video and more pictures.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Tiny disagree all you want, I am still learning this whole thing so you are probably right. Something seems wonky in the legs, they don't look like a solid enough base to jump off of and hold up. I just was trying to be more correct than saying "wonky".


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I only mention it because a horse should have a bit of a convex curve to the front of the leg (something that is often mistakenly called "over at the knee"), not a concave or perfectly flat. it has to do with the shape of the fore arm of the horse (above the knee) , which has some curve to it. Of course, too much curve, convex or concave, is not good.

anyway, it's all subjective, as you say.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, all I am going to say is that you're going to have *a lot* of work ahead of you in conditioning this horse for "eventing". . . I'm sure he has a great personality :thumbsup:


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

The whole colour allure wears off *real* fast when you're stuck with a horse that doesn't suit your needs or won't stay sound.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I know everyone buys horses for different reasons, and it's absolutely your money to spend how you want... But color isn't typically the best reason to purchase a horse, especially if you're wanting to use it for something, and not just a pasture ornament.

You would have to put a lot of time and work into this horse to get it in shape for eventing, assuming that picture is current.


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

KylieHuitema said:


> Color. Lol. I want a cremello like no other and she's the first one to pop up. I will hopefully get to look at her and get more pictures
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously? :shock:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

No offence, but buying for colour is the worst thing you can possibly do. 
The first thing I thought, when I saw her was "Ahhhhhhhh... Disaster!" 
She doesn't look like an eventer at all to me. Her legs simply wouldn't hold up.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Pretty color, in this case is rather like putting lipstick on a pig. JMHO. I had a suspicion that was your reason for being interested, which was why I asked the question. There certainly were no other redeeming factors, and even then, from that picture, I have seen much prettier colored horses.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Her color *caught* my eye. I'm not completely stupid to go and buy a horse without considering conformation and what not. She's the first cremello to pop up that is big in a reasonable price range in my state


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

She has a very dippy back, and long pasterns that are quite steep, her neck is under developed and im not sure but i think she could have shorter cannons, but i'm no expert theyre just the main points that i see! Good luck in finding your new horse


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Would you touch this horse if it was a plain old bay?

For me bay is actually an IMPROVEMENT on cremello, I hate DDs, but to each their own. Anyway.

I would not touch this horse with a 10 foot pole regardless of its color. It is a conformational train wreck. No scope, and it will not hold up to the workload.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If you are that set on a cremello, I would hold off. This horse is not your best bet if you want, like I said, anything more than a pasture ornament. Others will come around, and you will be glad you waited...


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think there is *anything* wrong with looking for a color permitted people take other things into consideration. I ALWAYS keep my eye out for a black OTTB on the CANTER website or a silver dapple morgan lol -- it's okay to desire an exotic color but as zexious said, hold off on this one. The OP will just have be more patient for the "right" horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've always had a crazy weak spot for a blue roan , so I know how a person can just WANT that color!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The colour alone would put me off! I have never liked 'pink' skin, leads to to many problems when there is a great deal of pigmentation lacking.

I agree with Tiny on the conformation. Not the sort to go eventing.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I've always had a crazy weak spot for a blue roan , so I know how a person can just WANT that color!


There has been a blue roan used as a broodmare down the road from me for ages.. Short, stocky, cowhorse look.. Shes a beauty


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

This is why I'm happy that my favourite colour is chestnut. No shortage of those anywhere.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Look long enough and you'll find a cremello you can event with, but as others have said this one isn't it.

I'm taking my cremello to his first event in just a few weeks!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww, well I don't know anything about conformation and the others have covered that, but I will say I think she's a super cutie  I love blue-eyed horses and pink noses (which is why I think my Sammy is the most beautiful boy in the world )


----------

